# black longhaired tom



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

my mum took in a very neglected 4 year old tom who has been nutered she has had him for almost a month now and her other cat is just very stressed with him there. She has tried everything but its just not working out unfortunately. Tom is great with my kids who are very loud 5 and 8 year olds and ignores other cats  and needs a lot of tlc. He is rather over weight and needs regular grooming. He has dry skin and has been to the vets but they advised its nothing that grooming and care wouldnt fix. He has also been frontlined.

If there is anyone in the glasgow area willing to take in this poor boy please pm me. I would have him myself if i didnt already have 4 cats and 3 kittens.I dont have a pic of him at the minute but he looks similar to my mums other black long haired cat (who i will post a pic of) but MUCH bigger than her and he has a small white locket on his neck. will take pics tomorrow when i go to mums


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi we can help to try and find a rescue placement your cat if you would like. We help people like yourself to find a rescue placement to prevent your babies from ending up in the wrong hands please feel free to pm me if you would like our help

Animal Lifeline UK • Index page


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the offer Kelly-joy but she wants to keep him at hers till she finds a suitable home as he has not had the best start and he gets very stressed going from one place to another. just now she is keeping him and the anxious cat apart. I think its just his size that she really hates . on a lighter note his tummy is no longer touching the floor when he walks and he is eating normal cat sized meals and getting exersized by my 3 little girls who love to play with him Here is a pic for anyone interested in him i managed to go tonight and get one


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

aww bless him how sweet, hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## ellie8024 (May 4, 2009)

Tom is off to his new home tonight  someone my mum knows phoned her advert for him not realising it was her rehoming him so we know he is going to an absolutely fantastic new home where he will be pampered.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

brilliant news.............:thumbup:


----------

